# Touren am Wochenende bei Eschwege/Bad Sooden



## Moritz1988 (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
suche Leute die am Wochenende mal Lust haben trotz ihres wohlverdientem Wochenende sich körperlich zu betätigen 
Touren im Eschweger Umfeld. Bin neu hergezogen und würde gerne schöne Strecken kennen lernen!
Lg Moritz


----------



## Jan89 (14. März 2011)

Hi können gerne mal ne runde biken gehen was hast du denn so gedacht am km und hm? 
Komme auß Bad Sooden-Allendorf und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz1988 (15. März 2011)

Moin, ich bin für alles offen. Grad erst wieder angefangen. Aber so 50 km ist denk ich kein Ding. Ich komm aus Albungen.


----------



## Jan89 (15. März 2011)

Alles klar albungen ist gut dann machen wir ne schöne runde einmal rings um albungen dann kennste da dann nen paar trails


----------



## Moritz1988 (16. März 2011)

Wann hättest du denn Zeit? Dieses Wochenende kann ich leider nur Samstag vormittag.


----------



## Jan89 (16. März 2011)

jo mal sehen schreibe dir fr nochmal wann ich sa kann


----------



## Moritz1988 (18. März 2011)

Alles klar ;-)


----------



## Jan89 (18. März 2011)

Würde extrem gerne morgen fahren aber leider hats mir heute mein hinteres schaltauge abgerissen weiß auch nicht wie man so was schaffen kann 
bestelle mir jetzt ein neues und denke nächstes wo bin ich dann wieder am start


----------



## Moritz1988 (21. März 2011)

Moin, alles klar! Hatte am Freitag schon gelesen, aber Handyempfang in Albungen ist top ;-)


----------



## Moritz1988 (2. April 2011)

Moin! Und? Schaltauge wieder okay?
Lg


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (2. April 2011)

Moin moin aus der Nordstadt ! Wir können uns ja mal am 8 oder 9. treffen und mal bei Dir ne runde Schlam fressen. 
L.g:Knochenhart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

